# 75898 (x2)?



## armymomryan (Jul 6, 2011)

Post embolization arteriogram

My documentation states post embolization arteriogram right internal maxillary and post embolization arteriogram right external carotid.

Can I bill 75898 twice?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 6, 2011)

armymomryan said:


> Post embolization arteriogram
> 
> My documentation states post embolization arteriogram right internal maxillary and post embolization arteriogram right external carotid.
> 
> Can I bill 75898 twice?



No, only one 75898 per surgical field.  Only excepting is the intercranial coil embolization for aneurysm.  That is the only one you can bill each angiographic run as 75898.

HTH, 
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## whitingm (Jul 6, 2011)

*Post embolization Angio*

Only once for Extracranial procedure.
75898 can be charged twice (or as many times performed) if Intracranial embolization was performed. (61624)
75898 can only be charged once for post Extracranial (61626) embolization.
Refer to Z IR Coding reference 2011.

M Whiting, CIRCC, CPC


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 7, 2011)

Agree with Jim and M Whiting.  It should be used only once in all cases except intracranial F/U angio.


----------

